# Shar's adventure from Maine to wherever



## paterdot (Feb 27, 2017)

Well Rhode island was lame. The coke was just as bad. The beaches where pretty, the few that allowed dogs that is. Hit every state park and then some in Rhode island. None worth mentioning since its only winter and everything is sad looking. Connecticut was decent. Also hit every Forrest patch we could. Found a decent camp spot in some un remembered state park. One on of the super populated trails my dog managed to almost bite some geezers dick off. Thankfully he had a sport jacket on. Whatever was in his pocket, my dog did not like. Nothing worth mentionin there either. 
Although at a coop camp ground, we did catch ourselves falling asleep to a intense rain storm. You could hear the wall of rain coming, now that was BADASS. Slept well, stayed rather dry, other than when it was straight pouring. Some drops made their way inside the rain guard. Didn't last long. Once we woke, their was frozen drops all over the top and sides. Rather beautiful to see, especially after freezing your ass off . 

New York was interesting. Stayed clear from major cities, saw some beautiful mansions. Even one with a helipad (lucky bastard) slept somewhere along the Appalachian trail on the border of new York state and new Jersey. Noe that was fucking remarkable. Even with lifeless trees and stuff. Bear mountain is definitely recommended. The trails are awesome. Primitive camping is allowed just about everywhere. There's even a section in what I want to say was the south parking , where tent camps were equipped with garbage canisters, picnic tables, and little bbqs. Slept along the creek, and was rather peacefully, although I could still here the mass amount of traffic all night. 

Weren't in jersey long. Shot straight down to Pennsylvania. Where we finally ran out of gas and food change. Spanged at some small Podunk town (can't remember shit obviously) made 14 bucks, and off to Nazareth we went. Do not spange near the first set of gas stations. I repeat do not spange at the first part of town 
I never felt so less privileged in my life. Went to the other side of Nazareth, flew a sign for maybe forty five minutes before running to mcdicks for a coffee. My second car threw down a fifty dollars bill and warned me Pittsburgh is expensive and rude. So that was cool. Now I'm on the road to macheaux state park. Got 26 more miles to go before I can set up and pass out. Tomorrow morning I'm looking forward to checking out Gettysburg ! FUCKYEAFUCKYEA. 

I'll continue to comment on this thread. Maybe more exciting than this first post. Who knows. I'm a pretard. Well thanks for reading, have a beautiful evening-mornin-afternoon-whateverthefuck


----------



## todd (Feb 28, 2017)

sounds like a great adventure


----------



## paterdot (Mar 1, 2017)

Gettysburg was pretty cool. If only my dog didn't yank me to every person and try to get attention or bite them. Drove all over Shenandoah for a nights stay, didn't find shit. Although my dog managed to catch at least ten monstrous ticks I can pull out. Guess its a good thing he already had Lyme disease and treatment for it --.- still rubber tramping. Didn't think the car would make it this long. Every time we had to pull over to spange for gas in Virginia, I got a hit within minutes of standing with an out of gas sign. Don't help I look redneck as fuck other than my septum and black-blue hair. 

Still trying to get these giant deer ticks off. They are fucking right in there ( 


Well pull in off to spange raonoke for oil and smoke money. Definitely could use some cannabis . also. I enjoying the 72 degree weather. Did I mention how adorable the accent is here in Virginia ?? Mmmmmm  sorry for the in eventful update.


----------



## todd (Mar 1, 2017)

put a drop of oil on those ticks


----------



## Red Deer (Apr 2, 2017)

paterdot said:


> Gettysburg was pretty cool. If only my dog didn't yank me to every person and try to get attention or bite them. Drove all over Shenandoah for a nights stay, didn't find shit. Although my dog managed to catch at least ten monstrous ticks I can pull out. Guess its a good thing he already had Lyme disease and treatment for it --.- still rubber tramping. Didn't think the car would make it this long. Every time we had to pull over to spange for gas in Virginia, I got a hit within minutes of standing with an out of gas sign. Don't help I look redneck as fuck other than my septum and black-blue hair.
> 
> Still trying to get these giant deer ticks off. They are fucking right in there (
> 
> ...


You were pretty close to my stomping grounds. Its a decent area just a lot of shady people.


----------

